# Little pink pimples on her belly???



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ETA - I'm going to guess I was looking at the wrong area. 

The reddish bit in the middle could be a rash or possibly dry skin? Or it could be a food reaction. Maybe hold off anything different you were feeding her to test?


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Look to the right and you can see loads of little pink bumps. You really have to look but they are there and there are at least fifty of them. 
My guess is - allergy to eggs, heat rash, or she laid in something that she's allergic to.

Here is another pic. You are looking for the tiny pink pimples - looks a little like a rash but is more like a pimple in real life.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

When my boy was a baby he had the same rash on his belly.Maybe not that much,but something like this.We asked the vet and he said it could be a heat rash or a mild allergic reaction,and that we should monitor ir.It went away by itself,we didn't need to do anything.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Bell. I was hoping someone would recognise it. It has been SO hot and she has been sleeping on a wet towel but I'm not surprised to see this on her but worried that it could be something that would require treatment.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks like staph...pimple like...on the belly..
Skip the wet towel...bacteria love warm, moist environments to grow.

Very often oral antibiotics are needed in conjunction with medicated shampoo...
Staph is one of those things that is much easier to treat if caught early.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

You are wellcome.It's probably some baby rash.Just monitor it,and if doesn't fade then consult your vet.Make sure her belly is clean and dry.But i think it will be gone soon.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Tucker had almost the Identical Rash when He got Neutered. come to find out he was " cleaning" his own wound and gave himself a case of contact Dermatitis. Neosporin was given with a cone of shame to keep him from licking his neuter wound, which he had licked open a suture.for that he was given antibiotics. Keep watch on it, if it continues to be red or the pimples pop, take her to the vet.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh. Summer developed something like that when we stayed at my grandma's and she was forced to stay outside.. I think it was something on the ground since it only appeared on the underside.. We were told to keep it as clean as we could.. Shower every other day and dry off properly.. Got some ointment too. Summer wasn't really itching.

It didn't go away even after we moved back, so she did a course of cephalexin and it cleared right up. That makes it sound like an infection.. Still not sure what the final diagnosis was..

Good luck! I guess best you can do it keep it real clean and use some gentle antiseptic if you have!


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> Looks like staph...pimple like...on the belly..
> Skip the wet towel...bacteria love warm, moist enviroments to grow.
> 
> Very often oral antibiotics are needed in conjunction with medicated shampoo...
> Staph is one of those things that is much easier to treat if caught early.


Ah yes, staph. I think that may have been Summer's thing. It started out looking like pimples then joined into patches..


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Antibiotics and a good antibacterial shampoo (I like 4 % chlohexiderm)... looks like a superficial pyoderms not uncommon in golden puppies.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Definitely could be puppy pyoderma which is pretty common. Although, it could also be a rash.


----------

